# PT done 8/13/13



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Went well, and totally on schedule-7:30 surgery awake in recovery just little over 2 hours later , home resting by 3:30 with a 1 hour drive. They said I was a hard intubation so my trachea is very sore and pain meds are not really helping but the chocolate shake I'm sipping now seems to help. No nausea in the hospital but hit me fast and hard in the car going home. Good thing my friends were prepared with a barf bag lol!

Now just need to heal while I wait to see if I need to do this again---fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad everything went so smoothly and you are already home! I will keep my fingers crossed that you won't have to do it again. What did the surgeon say about the general state of your thyroid? Keep on sipping the shakes and smoothies; they really help. And I've been guzzling tea with honey for over a week now whenever my vocal cords feel sore. Make sure to get lots of rest!


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't get to see him so couldn't ask.

I'm getting concerned now that my heart rate keeps going up. Normal resting is in the 50's with short occasional runs into 80's and 90's. it was in 80's in recovery, 90's when first home, now over 110 and its sustained. Could this be dumping of thyroid hormone? Is it normal?


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds like it. But it could also be your body reacting to the anesthesia. After my procedure I was very hot and my heart was racing but once I found a pain med that worked my blood pressure went way down. It was 90/40 or something and they gave me oxygen. So there may be some ups and downs for you and I hope you have someone else with you monitoring the situation just in case you do need medical assistance.


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

My heart did some crazy, crazy stuff in the first 2 to 3 days after my second surgery. I would be laying in bed, feeling totally normal, and then suddenly my heart would start jumping around in my chest like a crazy thing. Also, getting up out of the chair would cause it to beat like I'd just done a 400 metre sprint. It all settled down pretty well, and now I'm more or less back to normal in that regard.

Glad to hear you're doing okay, catherinelyn. I have every single thing crossed for your pathology results!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

catherinelyn said:


> I didn't get to see him so couldn't ask.
> 
> I'm getting concerned now that my heart rate keeps going up. Normal resting is in the 50's with short occasional runs into 80's and 90's. it was in 80's in recovery, 90's when first home, now over 110 and its sustained. Could this be dumping of thyroid hormone? Is it normal?


YES! Just know, it passes!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad everything went well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

catherinelyn said:


> Went well, and totally on schedule-7:30 surgery awake in recovery just little over 2 hours later , home resting by 3:30 with a 1 hour drive. They said I was a hard intubation so my trachea is very sore and pain meds are not really helping but the chocolate shake I'm sipping now seems to help. No nausea in the hospital but hit me fast and hard in the car going home. Good thing my friends were prepared with a barf bag lol!
> 
> Now just need to heal while I wait to see if I need to do this again---fun, fun, fun!


It is so good to hear from you and I hope and pray that this does not have to be done again. Clear sailing from now on!!


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My heart rate continues to go back to normal, 70s this morning and down into 60's tonight. I'm guessing it was mostly the anesthesia. I stopped the percoset as it was making me nauseous and switched to Advil. Rested and slept most of the day and feeling pretty good tonight. For some reason my voice seems much stronger than before surgery-- hope that doesn't mean it was cancerous.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

So glad to hear that you are doing well! I hope you continue to feel better and better!


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad it went well and that you are feeling good today. I am a week ahead of you in recovery (had a TT on 8/6), and I am starting to feel pretty good. My blood pressure was up and down in the hospital, and I've had a racing pulse here and there during the past week, but it has evened out now. I hope that you keep feeling better and better and that you get good pathology results!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

My voice seemed better too after surgery and my nodule was benign. Apparently nodules can cause all sorts of issues, whether they are benign or cancerous, if they are coming into contact with nerves and/or are large enough to be noticeable. I was convinced that mine was probably cancerous due to my symptoms-- sudden appearance of nodule, sudden thyroid issues, hoarseness, lump in throat feeling, ringing in ears, etc. But I was luckily wrong.


----------

